# Foam and Photos?



## Johnathan (Feb 24, 2006)

Pease help me out, I've searched all through the old posts and can't find anywhere where it talks about using styro-foam in a photo setup. I have still not decided on a final setup so please help before I spend money on something I will not like. Thanks everyone![8D]


----------



## Dario (Feb 24, 2006)

Why styrofoam?

Have you checked the photo cubes some people here are using...bought from eBay? []


----------



## Johnathan (Feb 24, 2006)

I've pretty sure that's what I'm going to get. The studio-in-a-box looks like it will have what I want but I've heard about this a little and didn't see anything on it.


----------



## MDWine (Feb 24, 2006)

why not build a cube of 1/2 or 3/4 inch PVC, don't glue it, and use white cloth as the light diffuser?  simple, quick, best of all...CHEAP!!!


----------



## its_virgil (Feb 24, 2006)

Anthony Turchetta has some of the better pictures on the IAP...take a look at what he uses... 
http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=10705

There was a post once where someone had used a white styroafoam cooler as a light box, but I don't remember who. Maybe a search would did it up.

Do a good turn daily!
Don








> _Originally posted by Johnathan_
> <br />Pease help me out, I've searched all through the old posts and can't find anywhere where it talks about using styro-foam in a photo setup. I have still not decided on a final setup so please help before I spend money on something I will not like. Thanks everyone![8D]


----------



## vick (Feb 24, 2006)

I have read about people the use styroafoam as a reflective material inside their photo cubes.
http://www.silversmithing.com/1photo.htm


----------



## Jim Boyd (Feb 24, 2006)

I use a lidded plastic tub and two desk lamps from Walmart. Every thing stores in the box which makes it handy.


----------



## terrymiller (Feb 24, 2006)

Jim is that one of the semi clear tubs it is hard to tell in the photo.  Thats a really neat idea.


----------



## jssmith3 (Feb 24, 2006)

Hey, even I could afford that setup Jim, thanks for sharing.
Janet


----------



## Jim Boyd (Feb 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by terrymiller_
> <br />Jim is that one of the semi clear tubs it is hard to tell in the photo.  Thats a really neat idea.



Yes it is. Works fairly well too.


----------



## realgenius (Feb 25, 2006)

Jim, wonderful photo, pen and most of all, IDEA.

Thanks, Debra


----------

